# QuickDetailer



## TheMetalMan0 (Jan 5, 2010)

Been reading a lot about ONR over the last few days and think I'm going to give it a go. Stumbled across this and was wondering if anyone has tried this version of ONR?

Detailers starter kit 

Tempted to go for the 'ONR' copy and the 'Detailers Starter Kit' but would be good to hear any experiences.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

TheMetalMan0 said:


> Been reading a lot about ONR over the last few days and think I'm going to give it a go. Stumbled across this and was wondering if anyone has tried this version of ONR?
> 
> detailers starter kit
> 
> Tempted to go for the 'ONR' copy and the 'Detailers Starter Kit' but would be good to hear any experiences.


I bought both types of their Qd/Waterless wash off ebay quite cheaply in 250ml bottles (so cheap they revised the entry:lol
Its not bad as a Qd.
I ask them about a sample of their No Rinse for comparison with ONR hoping it would be a lot cheaper because it didn`t have to be shipped from America. But they weren`t forthcoming and on checking the prices found it was about the same for 5 litres.
ONR does everything I want but would use another product had it proved itself to be just as good and been a lot cheaper.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jan 5, 2010)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> I bought both types of their Qd/Waterless wash off ebay quite cheaply in 250ml bottles (so cheap they revised the entry:lol
> Its not bad as a Qd.
> I ask them about a sample of their No Rinse for comparison with ONR hoping it would be a lot cheaper because it didn`t have to be shipped from America. But they weren`t forthcoming and on checking the prices found it was about the same for 5 litres.
> ONR does everything I want but would use another product had it proved itself to be just as good and been a lot cheaper.


Hmm, think I may just stick with ONR though as it seems to be quite popular and a lot of people have tried it. Just putting a list together now of all the stuff I'm going to need. Very new to all this!
While I'm here I might as well put up the list and see if I'm missing anything.

From motorgeek:
ONR
Opti Seal (do I also need something like poli-seal to go under this?)
Cobra Gold XL Microfibre
Grit Guard
Foam Applicators
2 Lambwools mits

From B&Q/similiar
Buckets
Pressure sprayer
Microfibres to buff
2 Buckets


----------

